# Where to get Bulk rock salt in maryland?



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been searching but haven't found good pricing. Where do you get rock salt and how much do you pay per bag/ton?


----------



## R5688bern (Nov 17, 2014)

What part of maryland, we buy all of our bulk salt from Camz corp in baltimore


----------



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

R5688bern;1871693 said:


> What part of maryland, we buy all of our bulk salt from Camz corp in baltimore


Southern maryland


----------



## R5688bern (Nov 17, 2014)

They are a large dump truck company give them a call they might be able to help you out 410-686-5000


----------



## Tyocom (Oct 29, 2014)

We have Salt in Baltimore.

Feel free to contact me : [email protected]


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Tyocom;1871962 said:


> We have Salt in Baltimore.
> 
> Feel free to contact me : [email protected]


Do you see us having a salt shortage in MD again this year ? Looks like most of the companies in B more are less than 40% of where they normally are.


----------

